# DISCUSSION OF BUG: Dolby Digital Incompatibilty Problem



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Have they ever fixed the DD5.1 compatability problem with certain audio receivers?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> Have they ever fixed the DD5.1 compatability problem with certain audio receivers?


It was delayed for other reasons. Was supposed to be in January release...I will follow up.


----------



## SRW1000 (Feb 22, 2004)

garypen said:


> Have they ever fixed the DD5.1 compatability problem with certain audio receivers?


I spoke with Advance Tech Support tonight. I was assured that the Dolby Digital fix is part of software release 285. I'll wait and see, considering it was supposed to have been fixed going all the way back to the March release (sorry, I don't remember the number),

Scott


----------



## SRW1000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I also have P285 release notes coming in. Not cleared to post yet but it is something in there that many have been waiting for. Not useful to all though. And no I am not talking about DD 5.1. Information in this post is copyright Jason Nipp and DBSTalk. It may not be copied in full or part without written consent.


Jason,

Does this mean that P285 doesn't contain the Dolby Digital fix, or that it may and you just don't know yet?

If it's still not fixed with P285, I'm going to be an extremely disappointed customer - especially after what I was just told on Monday night by Dish.

Scott


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

SRW1000 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Does this mean that P285 doesn't contain the Dolby Digital fix, or that it may and you just don't know yet?
> 
> ...


The release notes are at home, which I am currently not at, so I truthfully can't answer this right now. I will answer your question as soon as I review.

Scott, I understand your frustration...But realize there were other stability issues that needed to be addressed first. If they could make everyone happy there would be no need for this forum. To go one step further...since there was an unexpected glitch with P282 and some other issues needed to be addressed first, it would not surprise me if DD5.1 was delayed. From my discussions with the team P285 is a big update, though the enhancements will not benefit everyone. The Advanced techs and CSR's do not have visability to final release notes until the software is in partial release. Beta notes change as changes are made to Beta...etc...well you know what I'm saying.

Right now P285 was preliminarily targeted for partial on the 27th.

Jason

Copyright Jason Nipp


----------



## SRW1000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> The release notes are at home, which I am currently not at, so I truthfully can't answer this right now. I will answer your question as soon as I review.
> 
> Scott, I understand your frustration...But realize there were other stability issues that needed to be addressed first. If they could make everyone happy there would be no need for this forum. To go one step further...since there was an unexpected glitch with P282 and some other issues needed to be addressed first, it would not surprise me if DD5.1 was delayed. From my discussions with the team P285 is a big update, though the enhancements will not benefit everyone. The Advanced techs and CSR's do not have visability to final release notes until the software is in partial release. Beta notes change as changes are made to Beta...etc...well you know what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Jason,

Thanks for looking into this. Yes, the 811 has been a never-ending source of frustration for me. So much so, in fact, that I purchased a stand-alone OTR HD receiver and a Dish 721 in the last few months to replace it. After a year, the 811 should function as advertised - regardless of how many other problems have surfaced since released.

Another part of my frustration is how difficult it's been for Dish to admit the 811's problems. Had I followed Dish's CSRs' advice, I would have done a pointless swap-out and bought a useless optical adapter. Thankfully, this and the other forum were instrumental in bringing the problem to light.

If the DD problem still exists after P285, I'm going to respectfully ask them to issues a call tag for it and issue programming credit for the cost of the 811. I don't know what my chances are, but I've had it.

Scott


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

SRW1000 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for looking into this. Yes, the 811 has been a never-ending source of frustration for me. So much so, in fact, that I purchased a stand-alone OTR HD receiver and a Dish 721 in the last few months to replace it. After a year, the 811 should function as advertised - regardless of how many other problems have surfaced since released.
> 
> ...


Scott, out of curiosity, what AV receiver are you using? There's a list going, I think WJD was running it, of in compatible AV receivers.

Jason


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

SRW1000 said:


> Jason, Does this mean that P285 doesn't contain the Dolby Digital fix, or that it may and you just don't know yet?


Scott, it was slated for P285, but it looks as if it is going to be been rolled into P286 instead, which I was promised the notes for P286 tonight. I was given a very good explanation why it looks like the deadline will be missed on DD5.1 for P285. Please be patient, when it is done DD5.1 should even work better than before for everyone. I have inquired as to if I can discuss the meaning behind what I just said.

Jason

Copyright Jason Nipp


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I tried going back and looking to see exactly what the DD 5.1 issue is that several folks are referring to, but couldn't find the original source. Can someone please tell me briefly what the issue is supposed to be? I haven't noticed any issues regarding audio with my 811 unless it's something I'm missing...My HT Receiver (Yamaha) tells me when program material's audio is Digital (DD 5.1) or not (PCM). I'm sure I'm not understanding what the actual issue is.

Ken


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Many recievers are not receiving the 5.1 signal from the 811. Some sort of a translation problem.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

khearrean said:


> I tried going back and looking to see exactly what the DD 5.1 issue is that several folks are referring to, but couldn't find the original source. Can someone please tell me briefly what the issue is supposed to be? I haven't noticed any issues regarding audio with my 811 unless it's something I'm missing...My HT Receiver (Yamaha) tells me when program material's audio is Digital (DD 5.1) or not (PCM). I'm sure I'm not understanding what the actual issue is.
> 
> Ken


I think the tracking thread is actually on the other website. Basically there is an incompatibility issue with certain AV receivers. There are three major frequencies/bit rates used when encoding DD5.1, the two highest are for professional audio, well, like the old days of US Robotics and its 56K protocol and Rockwell with it's 56K flex protocol, V.90 was the result of the dual standards. Again the industry is partially to blame for not choosing to go with a standard. Either way the functionality will be added to the 811 to decode all 3 formats.

As far as improving it, there are times when my old Yamaha 6.1 receiver would display both DD5.1 and Prologic simultaneously on the display. My Onkyo has no issues with it at all. Just depends on your AV Receiver.


----------



## SRW1000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Scott, out of curiosity, what AV receiver are you using? There's a list going, I think WJD was running it, of in compatible AV receivers.
> 
> Jason


Jason,

I've got a Sherwood Newcastle AVP-9080 preamp/processor. It is on the master list on the other site.

Scott


----------



## SRW1000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jason,

Thanks for looking into what release may finally fix this issue.

Is there a way for you to find out from Dish what the exact problem is? I know that sampling rates have been the most cited reason, but I don't think we've ever gotten a clear answer.

In the P284 thread you said:



Jason Nipp said:


> There are three major frequencies used when encoding DD5.1, the two highest are for professional audio, well, like the old days of US Robotics and its 56K protocol and Rockwell with it's 56K flex protocol, V.90 was the result of the dual standards. Again the industry is partially to blame for not choosing to go with a standard. Either way the functionality will be added to the 811 to decode all 3 formats.


According to the Dolby website, the three sampling rates for DD are 32, 44.1, and 48 kHz, yet we most frequently see people mentioning 96 kHz with the 811 as being the potential problem. For what it's worth, my processor has no problems decoding anything at the highest spec rate of 48 kHz.

Can you find out from Dish exactly what the problem is? A definitive explanation from them might lead to a little more patience for the fix.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

SRW1000 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for looking into what release may finally fix this issue.
> 
> ...


Scott...Yes I will. I will try to get this done before my Monday morning flight to wonderful Chihuahua Mexico, and I will ask Mark Lamutt to follow up if I do not get to it.

I will add that the 96 kHz range is one of the discussed pro audio rates. But your very correct that Echostar should comment on this.

Jason


----------



## Mike May (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi all, new guy here. Here's a reply I received from Dish after asking about the 811 Dolby problem:

"Thank you for your e-mail. This issue has been identified by our SW
engineers and we are currently working on a fix for it. We believe this
issue to be related to Stereo Receivers that up sample audio from 48kH to
96kH. Does your stereo up sample audio? This is an issue that is not
completely attributed to the qualities of the 811, but can be corrected with
a Software release on our end to synchronize the compatibility between the
two. We are currently working on this and it should be available soon for
release. AV receivers that are either 48kH or 96kH do not usually have
issues, however some of the units that up sample do. We are currently
working to see what we can do to correct the issue, though as mentioned, not
entirely an 811 issue. "

BTW, I have a Pioneer 1014 and knew about the problem before I purchased the receiver. Had my fingers crossed that somebody would fix this problem. - Mike


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Scott...Yes I will. I will try to get this done before my Monday morning flight to wonderful Chihuahua Mexico, and I will ask Mark Lamutt to follow up if I do not get to it.
> 
> I will add that the 96 kHz range is one of the discussed pro audio rates. But your very correct that Echostar should comment on this.
> 
> Jason


Scott, I spoke with the team. They promised to right up a technical blurb on the issue. I will be traveling this afternoon but will post the response as soon as I can.

Jason


----------



## SRW1000 (Feb 22, 2004)

In case anyone missed it from the "From Dish: Technical Discussion of current P284 Issues" thread, here's Dish's response on the Dolby Digital problem:



Mark Lamutt said:


> The following text is from one of Jason's 811 team engineering contacts at Dish Network, discussing the current bugs in P284 on a technical level. I'm posting this for Jason, as he's currently tied up with a work issue out of the country.
> 
> From Dish:
> 
> *4. Dolby Compatibility* - There are many rumors and suppositions about the relatively few problem cases of Dolby system compatibility with the 811. This compatibility problem affects some, but not all manufacturing dates of certain models of Dolby home theater sound systems. Since compatibility testing with some samples of the same model of home theater unit have shown the some dates of manufacture work and others don't, it appears that the bill of materials may change in run of manufacture and the firmware or chip sets used may differ. The problem exists as at least two known ways. The first has been tracked down to a compatibility bit setting in the SPDIF header. A fix for that condition is contained in P285 software. But that does not fix compatibility with all Dolby receivers. It appears that some other header information is not yet correct and that while most Dolby receivers ignore the header issue, some are confused by it. Even the Dolby Labs test procedures do not catch either of these two problems which has complicated the diagnosis and solution. If this is correct, the solution will be found but the isolation in testing and correction is difficult. The fix would come as a driver change working with the chip set vendor and sent as a software update in a future release. A lot of pressure is on to find the remaining conflict and correct it. In the short term, if a Dolby receiver does not connect after P285 is released, the PCM only mode should be tried as a temporary fix.


Scott


----------



## dishking (Jun 20, 2004)

Can anyone explain why I get a good signal using the optical port, but about a 1 and 1/2 second delay? It's practically unwatchable for dialogue, since the lip sync becomes totally annoying.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

dishking - every channel?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dishking said:


> Can anyone explain why I get a good signal using the optical port, but about a 1 and 1/2 second delay? It's practically unwatchable for dialogue, since the lip sync becomes totally annoying.


I have used optical since day one (12 months) on my 811 and have not seen this. What is your receiver model. Like Mark said. Every channel? Have you seens this since day one?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> I have used optical since day one (12 months) on my 811 and have not seen this. What is your receiver model. Like Mark said. Every channel? Have you seens this since day one?


Please note I have heard this before. I am in the process of spec'ing a new AV receiver for my newly constructed HT. The Marantz 7500, Yamaha 2500, and the Denon 38xx units all have a time base conversion for av sync on YPrPb. I checked and my current Yamaha and Onkyo receivers do have a "delay" feature programmable into the IO menu for timebase correction. Just a thought.

By the way Mark, It's like 78 degrees here....:grin: My wife tells me Rockford got an additional 4" of snow last night. Makes me unsure if I want to hurry back home...:lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Please note I have heard this before. I am in the process of spec'ing a new AV receiver for my newly constructed HT. The Marantz 7500, Yamaha 2500, and the Denon 38xx units all have a time base conversion for av sync on YPrPb. I checked and my current Yamaha and Onkyo receivers do have a "delay" feature programmable into the IO menu for timebase correction. Just a thought.
> 
> By the way Mark, It's like 78 degrees here....:grin: My wife tells me Rockford got an additional 4" of snow last night. Makes me unsure if I want to hurry back home...:lol:


Good point Jason. There thought about time based issue. Are you talking about setting distance to from teh speakers causing this? Or is this something else I am not familar with?


----------



## DanC-P (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi,

First post...

My 811 is on its way and I just found out about the DD bug. My receiver, a Harman Kardon AVR55, is on the "DD does not work with 811" list. Does anyone know if the "Dolby compatibility improvements" in the last patch fixed the problem with this receiver, or will I have to wait until the next patch? Also, what's the workaround for getting any audio at all from DD 5.1 broadcasts if your receiver does not accept the DD signal from the 811's TOSlink?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DanC-P said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post...
> 
> ...


Hi Dan, Welcome to DBSTalk,
No, the fix was not included in P284. P285 will have part 1 fix in the SPDIF header and P286 should fix part 2. However this is still in test phase.


----------



## DanC-P (Jan 20, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Hi Dan, Welcome to DBSTalk,
> No, the fix was not included in P284. P285 will have part 1 fix in the SPDIF header and P286 should fix part 2. However this is still in test phase.


Thanks for the reply Jason (and the welcome). I assume the 811 also downconverts DD signals to the regular stereo outputs and I will be able to at least get stereo audio from DD broadcasts until P286 is released -- is that right?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DanC-P said:


> Thanks for the reply Jason (and the welcome). I assume the 811 also downconverts DD signals to the regular stereo outputs and I will be able to at least get stereo audio from DD broadcasts until P286 is released -- is that right?


I believe the issue is that the 811 cannot talk DD to the receiver. So it will not downconvert the signal. Until the fix you are forced to use the 811 RC outputs or out PCM on the receiver.

Someone that is actually having the issue can provide their workaround, but that is my understanding of this issue from the top of my mind.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I believe the issue is that the 811 cannot talk DD to the receiver. So it will not downconvert the signal. Until the fix you are forced to use the 811 RC outputs or out PCM on the receiver.
> 
> Someone that is actually having the issue can provide their workaround, but that is my understanding of this issue from the top of my mind.


Correct, the current work around is to select PCM Only.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Hi Dan, Welcome to DBSTalk,
> No, the fix was not included in P284. P285 will have part 1 fix in the SPDIF header and P286 should fix part 2. However this is still in test phase.


There are two bugs causing this problem? Can you explain in more detail?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

garypen said:


> There are two bugs causing this problem? Can you explain in more detail?


Gary,

Look at the top of this thread for a description. Have you seen this and are looking for more details or did you miss it ?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Actually, it wasn't at the top. It was only a few posts up, and was included as a quote. Since I read the main bodies before it, I didn't think to read the quote, assuming it came from one of the preceding posts, not a different thread altogether.

It's interesting that Dish has admitted to one inconsistent problem due to different manufacturing runs. This would go a long way in explaining why so many other bugs are not consistent with all users.

The same may hold true for OTA reception, guide issues, BSOD's (I never got one, ever), stop motion, audio sync, acquiring signal, DL'ing guide, corrupt guide, No Info, frozen guide, etc.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

garypen said:


> Actually, it wasn't at the top. It was only a few posts up, and was included as a quote. Since I read the main bodies before it, I didn't think to read the quote, assuming it came from one of the preceding posts, not a different thread altogether.
> 
> It's interesting that Dish has admitted to one inconsistent problem due to different manufacturing runs. This would go a long way in explaining why so many other bugs are not consistent with all users.
> 
> The same may hold true for OTA reception, guide issues, BSOD's (I never got one, ever), stop motion, audio sync, acquiring signal, DL'ing guide, corrupt guide, No Info, frozen guide, etc.


Oops.. I got confused since it was in the top of the thread below.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37468

Not sure if you caught this one, but you might want to check it out Gary. It includes some official description of other issues that we have seen.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow!!! Thanks Ron. Excellent post by Mark. Glaringly missing from that list is the infamous "acquiring signal/downloading guide" bug that has been with the 811 since day one; the varying degree of OTA reception from sw update to sw update; the "no info" guide bug; the "2 hour limit" guide bug; the "corrupt character" guide bug; the "frozen guide" bug; and probably more that I have forgotten.

I wish they would also address why these PSIP, Dolby Digital, and other issues that they blame on broadcasters or audio manufacturers don't happen with other brands of HD satellite and OTA receivers. IOW, why can't they get it right, even though others seem to be able to? That is the $64,000 question.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

garypen said:


> Wow!!! Thanks Ron. Excellent post by Mark. Glaringly missing from that list is the infamous "acquiring signal/downloading guide" bug that has been with the 811 since day one; the varying degree of OTA reception from sw update to sw update; the "no info" guide bug; the "2 hour limit" guide bug; the "corrupt character" guide bug; the "frozen guide" bug; and probably more that I have forgotten.
> 
> I wish they would also address why these PSIP, Dolby Digital, and other issues that they blame on broadcasters or audio manufacturers don't happen with other brands of HD satellite and OTA receivers. IOW, why can't they get it right, even though others seem to be able to? That is the $64,000 question.


Actuallly Mark was just posting for Jason since he was in Mexico. Most of the credit should go to Jason.

You bring up some good points. I would not be suprised if the No Info and the corrupt guide might be the other 2 pieces of the BSOD that still have not been worked through.

The "Acquiring Signal" followed by a Guide Download I have not seen in Ages. I do put my box on Standby when not using it so that might explain why I have not seen it. I wonder how many people are actually still seeing this one.


----------



## Sacdukeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Correct, the current work around is to select PCM Only.


Jason,

Just so you know - PCM only mode gets me no sound either. Only RCA cables will work. I had a Dish 6000 (PCM/Dolby) working perfectly with a Denon 1603. I purchased a Pioneer VSX 1014 and lost all sound (Dolby D and Pro-Logic lights would flash on and off), except when I hooked up analog cables. I upgraded to the 811 (knowing the 6000 would never be fixed) and am in the same boat (except no flashing lights). The next optical input on the Pioneer works perfectly with my DVD player.

John


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sacdukeman said:


> Jason,
> 
> Just so you know - PCM only mode gets me no sound either. Only RCA cables will work. I had a Dish 6000 (PCM/Dolby) working perfectly with a Denon 1603. I purchased a Pioneer VSX 1014 and lost all sound (Dolby D and Pro-Logic lights would flash on and off), except when I hooked up analog cables. I upgraded to the 811 (knowing the 6000 would never be fixed) and am in the same boat (except no flashing lights). The next optical input on the Pioneer works perfectly with my DVD player.
> 
> John


Elk Grove as in Elk Grove Illinois? I work very near O'Hare. Tell me more, Does your receiver have an IO assign menu? Does it have a toggle for DD/DTS/PCM? it's possible I could stop by with one of my receivers and we could give it a try. Move to private messaging.


----------



## Sacdukeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Elk Grove as in Elk Grove Illinois? I work very near O'Hare. Tell me more, Does your receiver have an IO assign menu? Does it have a toggle for DD/DTS/PCM? it's possible I could stop by with one of my receivers and we could give it a try. Move to private messaging.


Sorry, Jason - Elk Grove, California!! Yes, the receiver does have an IO menu - but I am going into the designated/default TV/Sat optical input, just as the DVD is going into the designated DVD optical input, so I know it isn't an assignment issue.

As to toggle - yes, I can toggle between surround modes and stereo. Makes no difference - there is no sound at all through optical regardless.


----------



## Sacdukeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Jesus, I'm an idiot!! After replying to Jason, I toggled again through the digital, analog and auto inputs on the remote and the receiver showed DD when I hit digital only!! And the sound was 5.1 - I could hear the subwoofer kick in!! (TNT-HD "Entrapment" ) - Funny, how auto mode wouldn't pick it up before. Now that I have the RCA and the optical in together, it works. Others should try this, as the VSX 1041 isn't supposed to work with the 811!! Before, I just had optical only connected. I don't get it - but who cares!

All thanks goes to 1. Jason and 2. Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sacdukeman said:


> Jesus, I'm an idiot!! After replying to Jason, I toggled again through the digital, analog and auto inputs on the remote and the receiver showed DD when I hit digital only!! And the sound was 5.1 - I could hear the subwoofer kick in!! (TNT-HD "Entrapment" ) - Funny, how auto mode wouldn't pick it up before. Now that I have the RCA and the optical in together, it works. Others should try this, as the VSX 1041 isn't supposed to work with the 811!! Before, I just had optical only connected. I don't get it - but who cares!
> 
> All thanks goes to 1. Jason and 2. Catherine Zeta-Jones


I have a Yamaha and an Onkyo receiver. In different rooms of course. On the Yamaha if I leave it in auto it has a tendency to switch into DTS mode when a DD5.1 movie comes on, in which my sound cuts out completely in DTS from Sat for obvious reasons. So I have the toggle set to Dolby Digital mode and I just leave it there. My Onkyo hasn't ever had an issue selecting mode.

Glad you found the issue.


----------



## Sacdukeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> I have a Yamaha and an Onkyo receiver. In different rooms of course. On the Yamaha if I leave it in auto it has a tendency to switch into DTS mode when a DD5.1 movie comes on, in which my sound cuts out completely in DTS from Sat for obvious reasons. So I have the toggle set to Dolby Digital mode and I just leave it there. My Onkyo hasn't ever had an issue selecting mode.
> 
> Glad you found the issue.


Yeah, me too! A few possible factors = the toggle mode won't work unless you have both RCA and optical connected (makes sense) and somehow I needed to force it into digital mode for it to read the 811's input (even on PCM) or since my VSX1014 is a newer build than most (I think October 04).

Another bonus = There is a noticeable difference in PCM over optical versus over RCA.

By the way, Jason, my 811 is brand new and so far has no problems other than the picture is a bit darker on SD over S-video than the 6000, so I adjusted the black level. HD over component looks great. So far, no guide problems or OTA digital freezes. OTA reception strength is about the same as the 6000.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sacdukeman said:


> Yeah, me too! A few possible factors = the toggle mode won't work unless you have both RCA and optical connected (makes sense) and somehow I needed to force it into digital mode for it to read the 811's input (even on PCM) or since my VSX1014 is a newer build than most (I think October 04).
> 
> Another bonus = There is a noticeable difference in PCM over optical versus over RCA.
> 
> By the way, Jason, my 811 is brand new and so far has no problems other than the picture is a bit darker on SD over S-video than the 6000, so I adjusted the black level. HD over component looks great. So far, no guide problems or OTA digital freezes. OTA reception strength is about the same as the 6000.


I think now that you have found how to manually toggle DD mode that you could pull off the RCA patches without consequence, of course leave the Toslink connected. Please give it a try, if you loose your audio as a result we know for sure what the problem is and the product team can implement a quick tweak to correct.

As far as brightness....Well this one is highly debateable. Started out as being darker on DVI only. Tweaks have been made over several software revisions, at one point DVI was brightened up so much my LCD washed out. It has been tweaked since trying to give all a happy medium. E* is discussing several options for future revisions, but no clear decision had been made yet. Also one other thing, you stated S-Video is darker...most people complain about DVI or Component. Keep in mind most mid to high end displays have independent picture settings from input to input (and from day to night modes if applicable).


----------



## Sacdukeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> I think now that you have found how to manually toggle DD mode that you could pull off the RCA patches without consequence, of course leave the Toslink connected. Please give it a try, if you loose your audio as a result we know for sure what the problem is and the product team can implement a quick tweak to correct.
> 
> As far as brightness....Well this one is highly debateable. Started out as being darker on DVI only. Tweaks have been made over several software revisions, at one point DVI was brightened up so much my LCD washed out. It has been tweaked since trying to give all a happy medium. E* is discussing several options for future revisions, but no clear decision had been made yet. Also one other thing, you stated S-Video is darker...most people complain about DVI or Component. Keep in mind most mid to high end displays have independent picture settings from input to input (and from day to night modes if applicable).


Jason,

I removed the RCA cables while leaving the VSX 1014 on auto-detect re digital v. analog. Still working fine.

Re brightness - good point. My inputs on the RPTV (PIoneer SD532) are seperately calibrated via Video Essentials. I was running the 6000 via both component and s-video into Video 1 input. I can't do that with the 811 because the Pioneer always gives priority to component , so the SDTV is all upconverted to 1080I (which I don't like). So, now I have the s-video from the 811 going into Video 3, which required some adjustment of black level and temp. So, there may not really be much of a difference from the 6000.


----------



## SRW1000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, tonight I made the decision to put an end to my 811 saga.

After 14 months of not being able to get any Dolby Digital from it, and after about seven separate promises from Dish during that time that it'll be fixed with the "next" software update, I made another call to Dish.

I ended up speaking with four different representatives. The latest information they have is that the fix will be out sometime in April. Yes, that's month later than we were told on the last Tech Chat. (Jason, you may want to confirm this with your contacts at Dish.)

That was enough for me. It took some time and a bit of arguing, but I was able to get them to take back my 811 in exchange for a $150 programming credit.

To anyone else fed up with this ordeal, you may want to try the same request. Personally, I don't think there ever will be a fix for the 811 DD problem, but Dish could always prove me wrong. It will be confirmed by someone with more patience than I have.

I'll take another look at Dish's next generation HDTV tuner once they migrate to MPEG4 and the initial users seem satisfied.

Scott


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You have come so far and with an update around the corner that has at least one DD fix in it I might have waited the week to see if it was the one you have been waiting for. I will let Jason address if the info you got was stale.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Scott, really, give it another month or so. You have come so far.


----------



## maduser (Mar 14, 2005)

hey all.....have same problem with my Onkyo. Thanks for the info presented here. While surfing around about an un-related problem I'm having, I did find this on Onkyo's site and thought I'd pass it along..
http://www.us.onkyo.com/faqs_detail.cfm?detail=1&id=233
My receiver is too old, so I either wait til E* fixes this problem, or I get a new receiver.


----------



## trojandude (Feb 6, 2005)

I've been reading through the threads regarding the 811 Dolby incompability issue with certain A/V receivers. I just bought my 811 a couple months ago and I'm finally getting around to purchasing a surround sound system. Does anyone know where I can get a hold of the list of incompable A/V receivers that is mentioned? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'd really don't want to waste my $ on a A/V receiver thats not going to work with my 811.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If my understanding is correct, The DD issue should be resolved with the latest Software update. If you get a new receiver, you should be cool.


----------



## jbcheshire (Mar 15, 2005)

Ron,
I thought that Jason had stated earlier in this thread (back in January) that he confirmed that the DD issue would not resolved until the p286 release. It would not be part of this current p285 release...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

jbcheshire said:


> Ron,
> I thought that Jason had stated earlier in this thread (back in January) that he confirmed that the DD issue would not resolved until the p286 release. It would not be part of this current p285 release...


Actually, they were able to get in an update they feel resolved almost all cases of incompatibility. Extended testing on this patch was one of the reasons the rollout was delayed.


----------



## tdreed1265 (Apr 8, 2005)

287 downloaded sometime today and has fixed the Dobly Digital problem for my setup:

Dish 811
Receiver = Sherwood RVD-6090R

Finally can watch High Definition channels with "High Definition Sound".  
Haven't even been the slightest bit interested in any PPV without Dobly Digital capability. Now it's an option again.

This fix was a long time coming, but I thank those who helped get this out the door (except the CSR's that kept telling me that this was my problem).


----------

